# Trippy horse! At my wit's end!



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

I have had my 14 yo TWH for two years now and he has always had a tripping problem. So much so that I actually acquired another horse to ride.. I still ride the TWH as he has a smoother gait than the other horse. So yesterday I was riding him on our property which has lots of hills and uneven terrain. He was tripping more than usual and I actually was afraid to ride him down one of the hills because he was getting anxious and trying to hurry down it (the barn was in that direction). There's NOTHING worse than a horse that trips constantly AND who is in a hurry to get down a hill! :shock: He wasn't listening to me trying to get him to slow down so I saw no other alternative than to get off and walk him down the hill. The bottom line is, I've given him many chances and even put him up for sale last year I was so frustrated. I love him and he is a very pretty horse but I just can't trust him! I am constantly on edge and watching where he is putting his feet for him because HE sure doesn't! It's not a shoeing issue, or saddle fit, or pain. He is just plain old LAZY and drags his feet. He looks everywhere BUT where his feet are going...


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't have much advice, but have you had him tested for EPM. There is a horse at our barn who was tripping a lot and even beginning to fall down. He was tested for EPM and was positive.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you taken him to an equine lameness vet? How has pain or saddle fit been ruled out?

Have any diagnostics been done, such as ultrasound? MRI, CAT scan, even x-rays? Has any bloodwork been done to rule out thyroid issues?

Horses do not trip for no reason repeatedly. There is something wrong with this horse, neuro or skeletal, and unless you have had the vet really investigate what is going on and why?

Then it isn't horse's fault, it is yours, for not seeking expert care. You can't expect a horse to call up a vet and ask for help. That is on the owner. You've had 2 years to find out something definitive, and haven't done anything towards that at all.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

> horses do not trip for no reason repeatedly. There is something wrong with this horse, neuro or skeletal, and unless you have had the vet really investigate what is going on and why?


yes yes yes

Horses in a hurry do NOT drag feet due to laziness. A horse in a hurry is not being lazy.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

If he's still that bad for such a long time I'd suspect that his hoof trimming is throwing him off. Have you talked to your farrier about this?

Yes, it could be neurological although these problems have a tendency to get worse over time. I doubt if it's EPM since this has been going on for 2+ years with no other symptoms. I just had one of my horses tested for it recently and learned more about that nasty disease than I ever wanted to know. EPM comes on much faster and involves falling down or strange steps rather than just stumbling.

Several of my horses become quite clumsy right before they are due for a trim-they are quite well fed so they grow hooves fast! Your horse may have an uncomfortable angle to his trim so definitely say something to your farrier!

Good luck!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Have had several different saddles on him, two different farriers, barefoot and then shod. I watch him when other people ride and he trips... I'm telling y'all.. he looks everywhere but where he's going! He doesn't pick up his fronts...


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I would have him tested for EPM and go from there.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

> Have had several different saddles on him, two different farriers, barefoot and then shod.




That doesn't necessarily mean any of it was right. To start with, gaited horses have a shoulder built differently from other horses, and require a different saddle to keep it from interfering with the shoulder and causing things like sore shoulders, lameness, and YES tripping.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

something is wrong. I have a TWH who stumbles some, but is his rear foot placement that we have issues with, I have never had on stumble in the front. 

I am going to say something that would typically make me vomit in my mouth, but have you had him looked at by a chiro? local lady had a similar situation, and turned out her horse had a pinched nerve or something out of adjustment and it was causing a lot of her issues.

Whats your boys confirmation look like? is he kind of built down hill in the front?

Jim


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Feet, either wrong trimming or an internal pain issue

Saddle fit

Rider issue

Something out of alignment

All can cause tripping, in addition to neuro issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

It can be a sign of navicular issues. I'd get xrays.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok, one more suggestion only because he is a TWH. How do you ride him? 

Most of the TWHs I've been around do best on a firm but soft hand (no loose reins) and held gently with the leg (not the boot). He may be looking for more support from you and falls apart when he doesn't get it. They were never bred to be the loose reined quarter horse type.

Have worked with many OTTSs that have the same issue. They like to lean into pressure to keep their balance and direction even at a walk.

Offer him firmer support when you are riding him and ask him to pick up his feet with your leg muscles. Who knows, it just might work!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> Have had several different saddles on him, two different farriers, barefoot and then shod. I watch him when other people ride and he trips... I'm telling y'all.. he looks everywhere but where he's going! He doesn't pick up his fronts...


You didn't say anything about VET CHECK in there. 

That would be first on my list, to check for EPM or any other neurological problems that may be causing him to trip. 



GeorgiaGirl said:


> There's NOTHING worse than a horse that trips constantly AND who is in a hurry to get down a hill! :shock: He wasn't listening to me trying to get him to slow down so I saw no other alternative than to get off and walk him down the hill.


What have you done to TRAIN him to walk down a hill?

If he's unbalanced in any way (especially if he does have a neurological problem) and if you are scared (which you said you were), he may have a hard time keeping his balance down the the hill. Coupled with the fact that you are not confident while riding him, will not give him any reason to listen to a rider who is just as scared as he is. 

But of course, making sure this isn't a physical/neurological health isssue, you've got to put the training into a horse to teach them to walk down the hill. Most horses will want to break into a trot (or worse) a lope. You've got to teach them that you want them to walk. 



GeorgiaGirl said:


> The bottom line is, I've given him many chances and even put him up for sale last year I was so frustrated.


At least do your due diligence and take him to the vet before you decide to dump him.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

jimmyp said:


> something is wrong. I have a TWH who stumbles some, but is his rear foot placement that we have issues with, I have never had on stumble in the front.
> 
> I am going to say something that would typically make me vomit in my mouth, but have you had him looked at by a chiro? local lady had a similar situation, and turned out her horse had a pinched nerve or something out of adjustment and it was causing a lot of her issues.
> 
> ...


Yes he is built rather downhill... his chest is narrow and he stands with his front feet rather "splayed out"... I really don't think that he is in pain but I can't rule out neurological issues. He is very gangly, almost coltish.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> I really don't think that he is in pain but I can't rule out neurological issues.


........

So you didn't say. Are you going to take him to a vet to find out?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

We have had a vet out here on many occasions for various reasons. We did mention to her his problem. She stated that she didn't SEE any conformation problems with him just that he is a smaller built horse, narrow in the chest. She suggested trying different shoeing procedures. We are still experimenting with that. Geez don't be so dead set on the fact that it might be something health-wise. We don't spare a dollar on our horses care. Would it make you all feel better if I got him X-rayed tomorrow? Like I said, I've had him long enough that if it was something like that it would've gotten worse eh? He doesn't trip when he's running in the pasture with the other horses. I'm not looking to "dump" him thank you very much. But I'm sure you've all bought and sold horses based on their ability to meet YOUR needs... I've decided I'm not giving up on him but am going to try what my trainer suggested - heavier shoes on front and rolled toe. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> He doesn't trip when he's running in the pasture with the other horses.


Well, then that seems to put the onus even more on you - check your tack, check your riding. What about if you lunge him - how is he there?

You asked for help, people offered and now you are blowing them off. We're trying to help, not accuse you of being some kind of terrible horse-owner. It's good that you are asking.

The vet didn't see any conformational issues - that doesn't mean anything except that. I don't know anything about neurological problems, but was that option even discussed? Maybe it's totally wrong, but a discussion doesn't cost much. What about muscle pain? back pain? foot pain? neck pain?

Putting heavier shoes on front with a rolled toe isn't going to change anything if the issue is tack or rider error, or, <gasp> a health issue.

If you hand trot him over poles how is he? You could post a pic of him, his feet and even a video of him walking and trotting without a rider or saddle (lunge or in-hand).


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I doubt you will be happy with heavy shoes. All things considered, I'd be looking at a PROPERLY fitted saddle so his shoulders can move freely allowing him the 'swing' to get those feet up.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you notice any difference if you change up your riding routine? Does he trip more or less in the arena vs on the trail? That sort of thing. I ask because I have noticed that my horse trips when he is bored. He just zones out and starts looking around and not paying attention to his feet at all. When I notice this happening I increase his workload to regain his attention and the problem goes away. He will also trip more frequently just after a trim, he seems to do better when his feet are a little longer. Just some thoughts.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Sometimes a nerve can get pinched through the shoulder. It doesn't cause pain necessarily but affects the feeling in the limb (like when your leg goes dead). That was a problem with one horse we had. Fixed it with a body worker giving him massage and laser


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

makin tracks said:


> Sometimes a nerve can get pinched through the shoulder. It doesn't cause pain necessarily but affects the feeling in the limb (like when your leg goes dead). That was a problem with one horse we had. Fixed it with a body worker giving him massage and laser



And that is very often caused by a poorly fitting saddle.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> We have had a vet out here on many occasions for various reasons. We did mention to her his problem. She stated that she didn't SEE any conformation problems with him just that he is a smaller built horse, narrow in the chest. She suggested trying different shoeing procedures.


Did the vet do an actual neurological exam?

If not, again, you need to do your due diligence with this horse. 



GeorgiaGirl said:


> Would it make you all feel better if I got him X-rayed tomorrow?


Actually, it wouldn't because an x-ray isn't going to tell you about the neurological state of the horse. An x-ray only looks at BONE and nothing more. 

Horses are very good at hiding things. If you even have the hint in your mind that something _may_ be wrong, then you need to dig. 

Using myself as an example, I struggled for well over a year to get my horse to use his hind end properly in a barrel turn. I don't know how many times I went to the vet, until we finally discovered that his hocks were fusing. Injected him to treat that and WOW what a difference! He wasn't hugely sore on them and it wasn't obvious. But I knew something wasn't right. 



GeorgiaGirl said:


> Like I said, I've had him long enough that if it was something like that it would've gotten worse eh?


Maybe .... maybe not. Depends on what type of neurological problem (if that is what he has). Some will get worse .... some won't.



GeorgiaGirl said:


> But I'm sure you've all bought and sold horses based on their ability to meet YOUR needs...


Yes we have. And it is your horse and you can choose to do what you want with him.

However, you came on here asking for advice. No need to get defensive. But if you want to find out what is going on, and you don't want to sell him yet, then you actually need to get him the proper vet exam to specifically check for the particular problem he might have. Don't get mad at us for suggesting it ... because you asked. 



GeorgiaGirl said:


> He doesn't trip when he's running in the pasture with the other horses.


I'd be less inclined to think it is a neurological problem if he does not do it in the pasture with other horses ..... but I'm too much of a worry wart that I would still check anyway.



GeorgiaGirl said:


> I've decided I'm not giving up on him but am going to try what my trainer suggested - heavier shoes on front and rolled toe.


Can you post pictures of his feet? Maybe we can help evaluate if he's got a balanced trim in the first place.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey

I have a twh that is very tall. His feet will point outward in front. Because of this, the outside hoof on each front foot tends to be longer than the insides. That needs to be considered when he is being trimmed. Tall horses with a narrow chest sometimes do that. That might help. Also some farriers leave twh front feet with longer toes than other breeds. I keep mine with a mustage roll and address the outside length of his front feet. Last but not least laminitis and thrush are issues that could affect the horses foot fall and creating an unstable gait. My horse has the same issue about going down hills and lack of attention on me. Many twh tend to have hyper tendencies because of their bloodlines. I have been researching join up techniques, ground work and round penning. One thing I feel may be a common problem is not lunging before I ride. I have to get that edge of my horse before riding or he just has too much pent up energy.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ellen, perhaps your horse's feet point outwards BECAUSE the outside wall is too long. The hoof should be trimmed straight and even. And leaving TWH toes longer just because they are TWH is an old way of thinking. The toes should be just as long as the inner structure deems it should be, no more, no less.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

I will take some pics of him this weekend and post them. Like I said, his stands with his front feet pointing outward and sometimes I catch him standing in the most precarious positions! Lol... like both rear feet pointed the same direction. He is quite a quirky little fellow. I believe our current farrier knows what he is doing and he doesn't agree on the "long toes" theory for gaited horses. It is almost time for another trimming/shoeing so I am anxious to talk to him about it.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Ellen, on your quote about thrush/laminitis, we HAVE had issues with thrush with him.... his frogs are not in good shape. I wonder if that could be part of the problem. Yes we treat and clean his feet but he always seems to have something going on with that.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

NorthernMama said:


> Ellen, perhaps your horse's feet point outwards BECAUSE the outside wall is too long. The hoof should be trimmed straight and even. And leaving TWH toes longer just because they are TWH is an old way of thinking. The toes should be just as long as the inner structure deems it should be, no more, no less.


Hey

The bone structure of his shoulders and through out his legs tend to cause his feet to point out, not his hoof wall. The vet said that some tall horses tend to do that. The hoof remains balanced when it is trimmed. I do not go along with the traditional twh trimming. I like the mustang roll. It imitates the natural wear on the wild horses hoof. Long toes only make it easy for one to trip. I had that happen to me on a trail. So basically, I agree with what you are saying, but maybe I was unclear. I was referring to his bone structure rather than hoof wall..


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

GeogiaGirl

My horse had thrush. I did a great deal of research regarding the condition. One symptom I read about was that horses with severe thrush will have an improper foot fall. Rather than a heel first landing, they will tend to have a toe first landing. I saw this in Red. *Please keep in mind that I am learning as I go. I am no expert. Just passing on my experiences. *Many thrush products are harsh and I avoided them. Good cleaning routine and natural products helped a lot . One in particular that was mainly DE and bentinite clay with some other things like copper combined. This was a good external treatment. More research put me on to suppliments that contained low amount of iron and high amounts copper . Please keep in mind that I am giving info that is incomplete and only trying to point you in the direction so you can research it also. I combined the above with a good farrier's care and we were able to conquer the thrush. Hope this helps some, but may not be your problem.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I am no expert, nor will I try to be:lol:, but didn't you say he was kind of gangly, and thinner built,and that you only see him trip when people are riding him? How big are the people who ride him?, I'm not skinny and I had to look at a couple of lesson horses at first because of my weight and horses that didn't perform well/ tripped/ etc (not trying to call anyone fat at all)


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Gingerscout - LOL... I am a thin 40'ish female... I don't think he has any trouble with my size/weight. He just likes to look all around when he's under saddle... doesn't appear to be attentive to where he's placing his feet.


----------



## katiedaily (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm having a problem with my mare tripping and i do believe it is a lameness issue, but she has always been lazy picking her feet up. even when i "got he blood pressure up" so to speak. i am a rookie at this tho.....?


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

My SSH was tripping constantly and I blamed not paying attention, not lifting his feet, etc. This continued until he was tripping in the roundpen and I was apprehensive about riding him. The vet came and took x-rays. He had ringbone. Since then, right or wrong, whenever I hear about tripping....I think ringbone.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

What are other symptoms of ringbone? He has been doing this for two years. Does it get progressively worse?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Interested to see pictures of the horse, his legs, and his feet. 

Make sure he is standing on nice level ground.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would like to see video of you riding. If he is heavy on the forehand that will cause tripping.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> What are other symptoms of ringbone? He has been doing this for two years. Does it get progressively worse?


There's high ringbone and low ringbone. It's generally in the front not the back. It's degenerative. My 30 year old pony has had it for six years. I used to jump her then just trails to the point where I couldn't ride her any longer. That was one of the worst days of my life. Her front hoof is turned a bit inward and she limps. She is permanently lame. She didn't trip though.


----------

